
Sweden's Military Recruitment Problem - guard-of-terra
https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/sweden/2016-04-13/sweden-short-handed
======
guard-of-terra
I wonder how "being selected for mandatory service" works. You are rewarded
for being fit and healthy by marching platzes without money without sex
without life?

Why less fit and healthy hedonistically enjoy?

